# 1st run on pump



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 7, 2016)

Well went for my first run since being on animas pump today, 6 miles, reduced my basal by 50% about hour before for 3 hours, BG at start 6.8, and thought will test after each mile,
1st mile BG 10.2
2nd mile BG  9.7
3rd mile BG 9.1
5th mile BG 7.6
6th mile BG 6.9
Ran for total of an hour. Great stuff, happy with that, checked BG hour later at 9.6  don't know why?? Will keep eye on throughout day.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Looking good Lorraine  What may have happened afterwards is that you liver has released some glucose to replenish your muscle glycogen - you can paradoxically sometimes prevent this post-exercise rise by having a little carb, I often have a Belvita biscuit 

You ran further and faster than I did this morning!


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 7, 2016)

I will try that,thank you, I do like a belvita , I did push myself today haha been itching to get back to it will probably regret it tomorrow, but yoga class tomorrow night this is where my sugars will start to fall quickly, just have to watch now cause have a feeling will plummet at some point.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> I will try that,thank you, I do like a belvita , I did push myself today haha been itching to get back to it will probably regret it tomorrow, but yoga class tomorrow night this is where my sugars will start to fall quickly, just have to watch now cause have a feeling will plummet at some point.


Be careful tonight as well, I can fall low at night after a good run in the morning, even though my levels might have been unremarkable during the day. I think my liver must decide to suck back all the glucose that it put out for the exercise, but only when I nod off!


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh that hit me about hour ago BG 2.6, just put a 10% reduction in my pump for 4 hours see what happens lol


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Oh that hit me about hour ago BG 2.6, just put a 10% reduction in my pump for 4 hours see what happens lol


Ah! Lucky you with a pump! Hope it does the trick


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds good to me   Pumps are so adaptable


----------

